# Crimson Fist Veteran Company (my own creation), from well, square 1



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I posted up my colour scheme idea a little while back, and have painted a mini in that scheme. I'm happy with it, and I'll get it up ASAP, although my cam has gone AWOL. :angry:










It is quite a light scheme, but I find that the darker shoulder pads + head contrast very well with the lighter green.

TBH, this is just a heads up for those who like following such projects. I'll have the proper pics in a few days at most.:so_happy:

Cheers
OXC


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Alrighty guys, pics are now available, and here they are.

First up, test mini! The blue needs some more work, I know, but it is only a test after all.

























Second up is my assault cannon terminator WIP.

































The highlighting is hard to see, it's subtle, but its there, far more evident in person unfortunately.

Plus heres some unrelated images, older stuff that I haven't got pics for until now.

Terminator Sergeant, Salamanders. (Yes, I know they are bone, but thats because bone terminators are sexy )









































And a CC terminator in the same scheme.

































Plus an old DA marine of mine.

























enjoy, more will be posted as the are completed, and that Terminator WIP will continue k:

Cheers
OXC


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

On the test mini I agree with you that the blue may need a little more work and you might want to pick out the eyes with a red to make them stand out a bit more but all in all it's nice and your painting with green is neat and looks good.

I like your Salamanders.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ZOMG, I cant believe i forgot the eyes. But yea, ill blend the blue properly next time, I was in a bit of rush when I did this guy.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow that green looks good. The terminators look great too.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

they look sweet, keep up the ace work, love the full terminator


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

love your painting skillz, but for me for some reason the green seems a bit bright.

it could be the photo though.

but anyway, finally i accually see some of your work. im impressed by the DA and Salamnaders, bone and green go awsome together, specialy on the DA marine.

now are those kill markings how many he has killed or how many times the gun has over heated?

anyway, i will be keeping a eye on this thread, the army definitly has potential.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

To be very honest, I am not overly keen on the green armour, blue head/shoulders, and red hands. The three colours just don't go together well imho. Maybe try a different colour for either the hands or the head, one that contrasts properly with the green. Not that they aren't painted well, don't get me wrong. Just something is.....off to me.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree with Wraith-- they're painted fine, but the color scheme seems a bit busy. If it were just green with the red hands, that'd work; or green with the blue shoulders and helm, that'd work. But all three sort of draw the eye in three different directions. All the same, still well done as far as painting goes-- keep that up!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> (Yes, I know they are bone, but thats because bone terminators are sexy )...
> 
> Cheers
> OXC



Is that why you call them "bone" Terminators?

Sorry but I couldn't resist that. Anyways, your definatly right about the blue, however other than that it's 1) much better than I thought the scheme would be (due to that misleading GW painter) and 2) very good.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Nicely painted so far!!! Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys, and yes Dirty Dog, it is kill markings, but only ones when he's leveled a character or tough unit. Otherwise I don't think I'd have enough space on his armour for all the guys he has killed .

I think I'll take your advice Wraith, I'll drop the red hands, maybe make them blue?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well, staying true to my usual form, I've changed, and I'm doing a forgotten chapter, the 11th Legion (yes the missing one), partially because a mate is doing the second, so I wanted to do something different, with a colour scheme very very similar to the Red Templars, but a little less orange and more red, because it's slightly easier to repeat the blend. Althogh with blood red and blazing orange highlights, I can source-light it very well, and it turns out quite orange anyway, with very obvious shadowing. Ill take a picture soon and edit it into this post. I will be writing fluff (based on any fluff about the forgotten legions that can be found, your help in locating any will be appreciated, with rep being awarded for very helpful finds). I will also start a new thread, with a link in this one to the new one. (feel free to nuke if you wish Mods)

Click here for new thread


----------

